# Stevens 301T - Choke Question & Recommendations



## Swamprat (Dec 20, 2019)

As a early Christmas gift to myself I picked up a 301T today and have a question about the factory choke, The choke it came with has no notches on it so I am assuming extra full. One notch is a full choke per the manual. Is this the correct assumption.

Now for the recommendation for a aftermarket choke. I know most will side with Sumtoy but have seen on another forum that Indian Creek has started to put them out on the market and they had tested 3 constrictions .380, .385 and .390 but don't know the final verdict. Also saw on their website that Jebs is producing one as well I think in .385.

Am kinda siding with Sumtoy since they seem to be the innovator of .410 turkey chokes but want some opinions.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 21, 2019)

I got one for my daughter last year, and have kept the factory provided choke. It puts a little  over 100 in 10 at 40 with Federal #9's. 

A buddy at work bought the Jebs choke for his, and he beat me by a few pellets but i dont see it being worth the money to change. Thinking maybe he had 120ish where i was 110ish.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the input. am I correct since the factory choke has no notches it is extra full.

Did pick up a couple of boxes of the Federal #9's. Probably not gonna pattern it till I get some optics on it, thinking Vortex Venom route.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 21, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Thanks for the input. am I correct since the factory choke has no notches it is extra full. im like you in that I assume it is xtra full, but i havent measured it.
> 
> Did pick up a couple of boxes of the Federal #9's. Probably not gonna pattern it till I get some optics on it, thinking Vortex Venom route.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Dec 21, 2019)

Nobody can make it tighter or better said, more accurately tuned to what you want than William can.  You want more pellets he can do that and if you want a more even pattern he can do that as well.  Don't have one myself but he's told me repeatedly that the .410s need to be at the shop in person, especially the Stevens because of the inconsistency in threading. Choke that fits one doesn't fit the other. Id get the gun to him and it will be right


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the input Mesquite, probably the route I had in mind. Gonna give William a call Monday unless they took time off for the holidays.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, I kept the factory choke since it does a fantastic job.  Shot all 3 of my GA gobblers last year with it including a 42 yard one-shot double.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 29, 2019)

This is from a Stevens 301T 20 gauge. First TSS #9’s I ever shot.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 29, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> This is from a Stevens 301T 20 gauge. First TSS #9’s I ever shot.View attachment 997138



Thats awesome! Is that at 40 yards and the factory choke?


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 29, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Thats awesome! Is that at 40 yards and the factory choke?



Shot at a measured 40 yards with the factory choke Good enough for me Also shot a TSS 7-9 and a Federal #7 load.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Dec 30, 2019)

I also bought one of these. I cleaned it yesterday to get it ready to pattern. I can’t begin to tell you how nasty this barrel was. By far the dirtiest I’ve ever seen.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Great patterns! I like the single shot for turkey.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 30, 2019)

Before the 301T, they just had the 301. Santa brought me one in a 12 gauge. My dad tapped it, and made a rail for me in his machine shop. I gave it a spray paint job, and added a kicks gt 660 and shotgun scope. It shoots longbeards very well, and itll kick your brains out!!!

Right after I got it ready, after all that, they launched the 301T...


----------



## WFL (Dec 31, 2019)

Try the Factory choke to see.  Some do very well with them.   If it dont work you can check on the choke and now a lower base.


----------



## hawglips (Jan 7, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> As a early Christmas gift to myself I picked up a 301T today and have a question about the factory choke, The choke it came with has no notches on it so I am assuming extra full. One notch is a full choke per the manual. Is this the correct assumption.
> 
> Now for the recommendation for a aftermarket choke. I know most will side with Sumtoy but have seen on another forum that Indian Creek has started to put them out on the market and they had tested 3 constrictions .380, .385 and .390 but don't know the final verdict. Also saw on their website that Jebs is producing one as well I think in .385.
> 
> Am kinda siding with Sumtoy since they seem to be the innovator of .410 turkey chokes but want some opinions.



CompNChoke .385 does very well.  That's what I'm shooting in my Yildiz.  They had those ready for prime time before SumToy if I recall correctly.

Indian Creek offers one if you call them, I am told.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 10, 2020)

hawglips said:


> CompNChoke .385 does very well.  That's what I'm shooting in my Yildiz.  They had those ready for prime time before SumToy if I recall correctly.
> 
> Indian Creek offers one if you call them, I am told.



how u been getting along, Hal?


----------

